# Previsão Sazonal - Primavera/Verão 2013



## algarvio1980 (17 Fev 2013 às 13:47)

Estando a menos de 2 semanas de começar a Primavera climatológica que começa a 1 de Março.

As previsões da MetOffice para os meses Março/Abril/Maio é a seguinte:

*Temperatura*:






*Precipitação*:






*Geopotencial 500 hpa*:


----------



## icewoman (17 Fev 2013 às 14:50)

*Re: Previsão Sazonal - Primavera 2013*

Para quem ainda não consegue interpretar estes graficos , seria bastante util colocarem a "tradução"


----------



## LuisFilipe (24 Fev 2013 às 00:04)

*Re: Previsão Sazonal - Primavera 2013*

ja sairam mais modelos das sazonais?


----------



## Maria Papoila (24 Fev 2013 às 11:41)

*Re: Previsão Sazonal - Primavera 2013*



algarvio1980 disse:


> a Primavera climatológica ]



Bom dia,

Estes mapas representam uma Primavera normal não é?


----------



## David sf (24 Fev 2013 às 12:03)

*Re: Previsão Sazonal - Primavera 2013*

Previsão do ECMWF para março/abril/maio, a apontar para a "normalidade", quer ao nível das temperaturas, quer ao nível da precipitação:











A tendência para o verão, de momento, aponta para nortada:






O UKMO, por esta carta percebe-se melhor do que nas postadas em cima, prevê uma anomalia positiva do geopotencial a norte com o storm-track mais a sul, o que se traduziria numa primavera tempestuosa:


----------



## Sunrise (12 Mar 2013 às 13:44)

Para quando temperaturas amenas e sol?


----------



## 1337 (12 Mar 2013 às 13:58)

Sunrise disse:


> Para quando temperaturas amenas e sol?



Tas no início de Março, não no início de Maio.


----------



## Sunrise (12 Mar 2013 às 14:01)

Mas por vezes em Março já estão boas temperaturas


----------



## Vince (12 Mar 2013 às 14:22)

Sunrise disse:


> Mas por vezes em Março já estão boas temperaturas



Há dois anos tivemos uma espécie de Verão que durou mais de metade do ano, quase de Março a Outubro, o ano passado tivemos um Inverno em geral frio e seco, este está a ser chuvoso, pelo menos nalgumas regiões. 
Bem vindo a Portugal, com toda a sua variabilidade anual, mal seria se fosse sempre a mesma coisa. 
Os dias mais amenos acabarão por chegar, mais cedo ou mais tarde.


----------



## meteo (12 Mar 2013 às 15:31)

1337 disse:


> Tas no início de Março, não no início de Maio.



Isso deve ser no Reino Unido.
Aqui em Portugal a partir de Março pode aparecer temperaturas amenas e sol. Vamos lá ver quando isso irá acontecer.


----------



## 1337 (12 Mar 2013 às 17:45)

meteo disse:


> Isso deve ser no Reino Unido.
> Aqui em Portugal a partir de Março pode aparecer temperaturas amenas e sol. Vamos lá ver quando isso irá acontecer.



Isso tem.se passado é nos últimos anos, vejam as médias para este mês. E já pra não falar que ainda estamos no Inverno, o pessoal tá é mal habituado porque a partir de 2003 houve sempre calor em Março o que não é normal


----------



## Sunrise (13 Mar 2013 às 15:09)

Sim isso é verdade, houve uma certa alteração do clima no mês de Março a partir de 2003,mas também não vais dizer que estas temperaturas baixíssimas são típicas do presente mês.


----------



## blade (13 Mar 2013 às 16:24)

Sunrise disse:


> Sim isso é verdade, houve uma certa alteração do clima no mês de Março a partir de 2003,mas também não vais dizer que estas temperaturas baixíssimas são típicas do presente mês.



desde 2003? Sempre houve subidas repentinas da temperatura então em 1997 é que foi estas temperaturas também são normais sempre que vem uma corrente do norte da europa


----------



## stormy (13 Mar 2013 às 17:49)

Em Lisboa a média das máximas em Março e Abril ronda os 18 a 22ºC, e as minimas 9-13ºC...não é calor nenhum

As nossas Primaveras não costumam ser quentes...as temperaturas só costumam dar um pulo lá mais para Maio/Junho.
Já o Outono é o oposto, costuma ser quente...Setembro e Outubro são essencialmente meses de Verão, o tempo fresco só costuma chegar a partir da 2a metade de Outubro, e especialemnte durante Novembro.

Este comportamente tem a ver com padrões Atmosféricos que ocorrem no Atlantico norte e na Europa ligados ao comportamento térmico muito contrastado entre a Europa e o Oceano.
No Outono estes padrões favorecem fluxos de ar quente de SE, SW ou W, e na Primavera por outro lado são favorecidas situações de fluxo de NW, N ou NE.


----------



## Sunrise (14 Mar 2013 às 08:10)

stormy disse:


> Em Lisboa a média das máximas em Março e Abril ronda os 18 a 22ºC, e as minimas 9-13ºC...não é calor nenhum
> 
> As nossas Primaveras não costumam ser quentes...as temperaturas só costumam dar um pulo lá mais para Maio/Junho.
> Já o Outono é o oposto, costuma ser quente...Setembro e Outubro são essencialmente meses de Verão, o tempo fresco só costuma chegar a partir da 2a metade de Outubro, e especialemnte durante Novembro.
> ...



Não é calor nenhum mas já são temperaturas bem aceitáveis,muito melhor que esta m**** de temperatura baixíssima


----------



## Norther (14 Mar 2013 às 11:15)

Sunrise disse:


> Não é calor nenhum mas já são temperaturas bem aceitáveis,muito melhor que esta m**** de temperatura baixíssima




Estamos no inverno da tempo ao tempo, primavera logo virá


----------



## blade (14 Mar 2013 às 13:42)

lol 
Este inverno não chegou aos 20ºc em lisboa nem vai chegar
Qual a probabilidade de  isto acontecer?


----------



## vitamos (14 Mar 2013 às 17:10)

blade disse:


> lol
> Este inverno não chegou aos 20ºc em lisboa nem vai chegar
> Qual a probabilidade de  isto acontecer?



A normal... A média das temperaturas máximas em Lisboa nos meses de Janeiro ronda os 15ºC (um pouco mais baixas em Janeiro, um pouco mais altas em Fevereiro e Dezembro). Pelo que não é de todo incomum máximas inferiores a 20ºC nos meses de Inverno. Existem anos anormais, para o quente e para o frio... 
Este ano e relativamente à temperatura média em Lisboa, Janeiro registou uma anomalia de +0,5ºC, Fevereiro uma anomalia de -1ºC e Dezembro de 2012 esteve na média...

Contas feitas, estará assim a ser um ano tão anormal?


----------



## Sunrise (14 Mar 2013 às 17:20)

Espero que sejamos recompensados(depois de um Inverno destes) com um Verão cheio de sol e calor


----------



## Dan (14 Mar 2013 às 19:23)

Os nossos Verões são normalmente quentes e soalheiros. Portugal até é um dos países europeus com mais horas de sol por ano e mesmo a um nível mais global também não estamos nada mal nesse ponto.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Mar 2013 às 19:57)

Sunrise disse:


> Não é calor nenhum mas já são temperaturas bem aceitáveis,muito melhor que esta m**** de temperatura baixíssima



Um pouco mais de moderação na linguagem não ficava nada mal, nunca vi ninguém aqui no fórum dizer isso mesmo que ponha asteriscos. O Inverno não tem sido assim tão frio como as pessoas julgam, então coitados dos italianos ou dos gregos que têem Invernos muito mais frios que o nosso. Nos últimos anos tem feito calor cerca de 6 meses e depois o pessoal fica a pensar que isso é que é normal. A malta do norte sabe mais do que eu em termos frio ou neve já tem nevado em Abril ou Maio, por isso, não é assim tão estranho termos o Março que temos tido.


----------



## Sunrise (15 Mar 2013 às 00:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Um pouco mais de moderação na linguagem não ficava nada mal, nunca vi ninguém aqui no fórum dizer isso mesmo que ponha asteriscos. O Inverno não tem sido assim tão frio como as pessoas julgam, então coitados dos italianos ou dos gregos que têem Invernos muito mais frios que o nosso. Nos últimos anos tem feito calor cerca de 6 meses e depois o pessoal fica a pensar que isso é que é normal. A malta do norte sabe mais do que eu em termos frio ou neve já tem nevado em Abril ou Maio, por isso, não é assim tão estranho termos o Março que temos tido.



Talvez não tenha sido a linguagem mais apropriada, mesmo assim parece que foi o senhor o único a sentir-se "chocado". Acredito que nunca tenha visto ninguém desde a existência deste fórum a usar algum palavrão(mesmo que com asteriscos como o refere),mas não vai dizer que nunca ninguém disse e que não é relativamente comum mesmo no quotidiano de cada indivíduo?!


----------



## Cluster (15 Mar 2013 às 08:46)

As normas de 81-2010 dizem que Lisboa tem uma média de 14,9 em março com máximas de 18,8 e mínimas de 11. Está muito mais frio neste março que o habitual, a média nem chega aos 12. De qualquer maneira ainda falta meio mês portanto as coisas podem normalizar mais.


----------



## Maria Papoila (15 Mar 2013 às 09:17)

Sunrise disse:


> Talvez não tenha sido a linguagem mais apropriada ... foi o senhor o único a sentir-se "chocado" ...comum mesmo no quotidiano...



Caro Sunrise,
Está enganado. Os _users_ deste Forum não costumam utilizar essas expressões vulgares e, certamente, muitos não as aplicam sequer no quotidiano.

Agora, ao que interessa:
Podiam fazer uma previsão com dois cenários. Um panorama optimista e outro pessimista. Assim cada um um podia acreditar e aprofundar o estudo de cada vertente apresentada. Como que um para sorrir e outro para chorar


----------



## james (15 Mar 2013 às 12:42)

Sunrise : 
 Com todo o respeito , mas se gostas assim tanto de sol e calor , vives na região errada . 

 P.S . : Também concordo com o algarvio1980 e a maria papoila


----------



## 1337 (15 Mar 2013 às 20:59)

Sim realmente nem tinha reparado, é estranho ele gostar de calor quando mora junto ao litoral norte, e se morar á beira da praia é raro o ano que tem ondas de calor, Não é muito usual teres calor nos meses de verão, quanto mais em Março??


----------



## ELJICUATRO (16 Mar 2013 às 00:00)

Sunrise disse:


> Espero que sejamos recompensados(depois de um Inverno destes) com um Verão cheio de sol e calor



Boa noite Sunrise,

Neste fórum não pense que o Sunrise é o único a gostar de sol e calor, alias há mesmo quem goste de imenso calor o que na minha modesta opinião é um exagero e rídiculo uma vez que traz mais problemas do que benefícios.

Falando de previsões sazonais mais à frente eu diria que Março 2013 apresenta algumas semelhanças com Março 2003 e pelo seguinte:

Alguns MeteoLoucos estrangeiros dizem que o Vortex Polar (VP) esteve também bloqueado em meados de Março 2003 tal como acontece neste atual mês e que o mesmo encontrou-se concentrado até inícios de Maio 2003 o que não é muito comum. Também dizem que os centros de ações clássicos estavam completamente desviados para Norte e altas pressões presentes em toda a Europa do Sul e até mesmo na Europa do Norte.

Também dizem que neste verão possa surgir um QBO+ (Quasi-Biennial Oscillation), que a atividade solar poderá estar fraca e que isso pode provocar um NAO+ (North Atlantic oscillation) e como tal um verão quente a aguentar-se bem e com uma ameaça séria duma eventual canícula na Europa do Sul.

Lembram-se do que aconteceu infelizmente nesse verão 2003? 

Uma potente canícula generalizada que matou muita gente em toda a Europa (inclusivamente em Portugal) e que originou um nº impressionante de incêndios florestais no nosso país. Foi seguramente um verão extremo para não lhe chamar de "Hardcore".

Alguns pensam que o mesmo poderá mesmo acontecer neste verão 2013!!!

Eu lembro-me que houve uma potente vaga de calor em Agosto 2003 e pela cidade de Braga a Temp. máxima andava perto dos 40ºC e espero que o cenário não volte a repetir-se.

Cmps.


----------



## blade (16 Mar 2013 às 08:46)

sunrise 4 president!
(calor é melhor que frio)

Eu não estava a falar que o inverno estava frio

Estava a queixar ainda não ter havido um dia decente com +20ºc este ano
E já vi as previsões e este março também não vai passar dos 20ºc pelo menos em 90% do país.

até abril costuma sempre haver 1 dia com 20ºc+

E estava a perguntar qual a probabilidade de isto acontecer


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mar 2013 às 03:25)

blade disse:


> até abril costuma sempre haver 1 dia com 20ºc+
> 
> E estava a perguntar qual a probabilidade de isto acontecer



Acontece com frequência, essencialmente em anos secos.


----------



## overcast (17 Mar 2013 às 15:23)

Bem, por acaso temos um dado engraçado. Enquanto que as médias foram até agora relativamente normais este ano, não tivemos de facto um dia com temperaturas acima do normal. Deixo aqui os dados de Lisboa:

Entre 1 de Janeiro e 17 de Março *dia mais quente*
Ano 2000 - *20ºC* (Média: 15ºC)
Ano 2001 - *21ºC* (Média: 16ºC)
Ano 2002 - *21ºC* (Média: 16ºC)
Ano 2003 - *24ºC* (Média: 16ºC) 
Ano 2004 - *22ºC* (Média: 16ºC)
Ano 2005 - *27ºC*  (Média: 15ºC)
Ano 2006 - *22ºC* (Média: 15ºC)
Ano 2007 - *23ºC* (Média: 16ºC)
Ano 2008 - *22ºC* (Média: 17ºC)
Ano 2009 - *27ºC* (Média: 16ºC)
Ano 2010 - *20ºC* (Média: 15ºC)
Ano 2011 - *22ºC* (Média: 15ºC)
Ano 2012 - *25ºC* (Média: 16ºC)
Ano 2013 - *18ºC* (Média: 15ºC)

É só uma questão de não termos tido um dia ou 2 mais quentes, às vezes é o que nos fica na memória. A média está normal.


----------



## Cluster (17 Mar 2013 às 23:30)

É possível que o o dia mais quente tenha tido uma uma média de temperatura igual aos outros, mas na média de todos os dias está bastante mais baixa, pelo menos aqui em Lisboa. Segundo os dados da estação oficial no wunderground a média (arredondada) deste mês situa-se nos 12. Segundo o IPMA as normas de 81-2010 Lisboa tem uma média de 14,9, logo estamos a cerca de 3 graus abaixo da normal (para já) ou eu estou a ler mal os dados


----------



## Sunrise (18 Mar 2013 às 01:22)

Sempre tenho alguma razão ao dizer que este tempo anda-se a "esticar" demasiado.Muitos dizem que está a ser um Março "normal".Talvez seja um Março normal ao compararmos o mesmo mês no tempo dos Afonsinhos,agora em relação aos anos mais recentes está a sair fora.


----------



## blade (18 Mar 2013 às 09:07)

thx cluster (=

Já agora podias ver o março de 1997 no wunderground e dizer se é verdadeiro ou não?

Parece bom de mais ter todos os dias a passar dos 19


----------



## james (18 Mar 2013 às 11:33)

Este ano , aqui pelo Litoral Norte estamos a ter um mês de março dentro da normalidade , depois de um março de 2012 completamente atípico , com temperaturas superiores a 30 graus , o calor deve vir no tempo dele . 

Na minha modesta opinião , abril não vai ser muito diferente . 


P . S . :  Existe gente que quando vê 2 ou 3 anos atípicos ou num mês a temperatura sobe bastante 2 ou 3 dias  já acha que isso é o normal  .  O que interessa são os registos  .

Enfim , se as pessoas lessem alguma coisa de jeito talvez falassem de outra forma e dissessem menos asneiras . 

E já agora , no tempo dos " Afonsinhos "  , se foi no tempo daquele grupo dos anos 80 , os " afonsinhos do condado " , sim , realmente nessa altura , março foi mais frio do que tem sido  nestes últimos 2 ou 3 anos .


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Mar 2013 às 13:52)

blade disse:


> thx cluster (=
> 
> Já agora podias ver o março de 1997 no wunderground e dizer se é verdadeiro ou não?
> 
> Parece bom de mais ter todos os dias a passar dos 19



Lisboa, Portela, março 97
http://www.wunderground.com/history/airport/LPPT/1997/3/18/MonthlyHistory.html


----------



## overcast (18 Mar 2013 às 16:40)

Bom, voltando ao tema deste tópico (já que é previsão e não o histórico; minha culpa também ) que esperar do início de Abril estendendo-se aos restantes meses da Primavera?

Ao que parece uma Primavera com a precipitação dentro do normal mas quanto a temperaturas?


----------



## Cluster (19 Mar 2013 às 00:43)

blade disse:


> thx cluster (=
> 
> Já agora podias ver o março de 1997 no wunderground e dizer se é verdadeiro ou não?
> 
> Parece bom de mais ter todos os dias a passar dos 19



De nada, quanto ao pedido já foi aqui posto pelo SpideVV


----------



## Nickname (19 Mar 2013 às 01:21)

De 1 a 18 de Março a média em Viseu foi de 7.6ºC, sabendo que a média para Março é de 10.3ºC, e que a primeira metade do mês é mais fria que a segunda, não me parece que vá ser um mês tão anormal quanto isso em termos de temperatura.
Já em termos de precipitação não se pode dizer o mesmo, já vamos com mais de 200% de anomalia.
A média para este mês não chega aos 80mm e já cairam mais de 160mm.


----------



## blade (19 Mar 2013 às 08:58)

james mais de 30 graus em março no litoral norte no ano passado?

cluster- isso eu conseguia aceder mas eu estava a perguntar se os dados eram verdadeiros ou tinham erros e ninguém respondeu a isso.

o que se pode esperar para os próximos tempos?
Mais chuva estamos rodeados de nuvens x)


----------



## Cluster (19 Mar 2013 às 09:20)

Os boletins do IPMA não ão até 97 a unica coisa que consegui foi isto de um site que nem sempre é fiável:
http://www.tutiempo.net/en/Climate/Lisboa_Portela/03-1997/85360.htm


----------



## blade (19 Mar 2013 às 09:31)

Dia mais quente 1 de janeiro a 19 de março em Lisboa

Ano 1997 - *28ºc*
Ano 1998 - *27ºC*
Ano 1999 - *26ºC*
Ano 2000 - *20ºC* (faltam dados de março por isso foram pelo menos 20ºc)
Ano 2001 - *21ºC*
Ano 2002 - *21ºC*
Ano 2003 - *24ºC*
Ano 2004 - *22ºC* (faltam dados de janeiro)
Ano 2005 - *27ºC*
Ano 2006 - *23ºC*
Ano 2007 - *23ºC*
Ano 2008 - *22ºC*
Ano 2009 - *27ºC*
Ano 2010 - *20ºC*
Ano 2011 - *22ºC*
Ano 2012 - *25ºC*
Ano 2013 - *18ºc*


----------



## stormy (19 Mar 2013 às 11:23)

Boas




Segundo os modelos sazonais, e tendencias estatisticas para as teleconexões, continuaremos nos proximos meses com um PDO-, AMO+ e ENSO neutro.

A diferença face ao ano passado está essencialmente na situação de seca agravada no sul e sudoeste dos EUA, e uma anomalia térmica muito vincada no Atlantico norte, sendo que ambas tendem a gerar comportamentos de bloqueio na atmosfera ( o ar anormalmente quente gera geopotenciais altos, desviando as depressões subpolares á sua volta).

No polo, o gelo anda abaixo da média tanto na espessura como extensão, o que resultará em principio num degelo grande durante a estação, incentivando uma circulação desorganizada com bloqueios nas latitudes altas e médias, contribuindo para um aumento da incerteza nesta previsão.


No Atlantico equatorial, o padrão de distribuição das anomalias da SST sugere uma intensificação dos ventos aliseos no golfo da Guiné, com intensificação da ICTZ e mais á frente da monção do Sahel.
Por outro lado, a posição de uma bolsa de agua fria na Bermuda-Florida tenderá a enfraquecer o aliseo nessa região, e facilitará a penetração de perturbações da frente polar no leste dos EUA ( anomalia negativa do geopotencial).

Sendo assim, a minha ideia para a Primavera-Verão ( Abril-Setembro), de modo geral, será esta:










Azul claro- + precip. tropical
Vermelho-  - precip tropical

Linhas azul escuro- Areas de actividade depressionária não tropical 


Resumindo...parece que teremos aqui entre a PI e a Islandia uma situação de  bloqueio, com o AA/dorsal Africana forte a S e SE, e uma anomalia Anticiclónica no Atlantico norte, sendo que com o inicio da época dos furacões é provavel que esta tendencia se acentue.

Quanto ao tipo de bloqueio...bom, a tendencia é que seja um bloqueio misto, com fases em que teremos depressões/cut off´s a passar entre a PI e o UK, e outras em que a dorsal Africana se vai pegar com o Anticiclone na Islandia gerando um forte campo Anticiclónico na Europa W.

Na Europa central e de leste, tenderão a ocorrer perturbações de W e NW, com temperaturas mais frescas e precipitação abundante e regular.

*Para cá, Portugal continental*, é provavel que o periodo tenha anomalias térmicas positivas, e precipitações dentro ou acima da média, em especial no norte e interior norte/centro.

*Para a RAM*, é provavel uma situação de temperaturas acima da média e precipitação abaixo da média.

*Para a RAA*, parece possivel uma situação de temperatura acima da média e precipitação acima ou muito acima da média.


----------



## Sunrise (19 Mar 2013 às 11:52)

Qual a probabilidade de isto ("dorsal Africana se vai pegar com o Anticiclone na Islandia gerando um forte campo Anticiclónico na Europa W") acontecer stormy?e que consequências possivelmente?


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Mar 2013 às 11:53)

Stormy, tem atenção que no sul basta uma cut-off no mês de Abril ou Maio e a precipitação fica logo na média ou mesmo acima da média, eu até fiz a minha previsão para a Primavera, que está no meu blogue.

*Março 2013*: Mês com temperaturas normais ou ligeiramente inferiores à média e precipitação acima da média.

Temperaturas: anomalia entre  -0.7ºC a -0.1ºC

Precipitação: 80 mm e os 130 mm

*Abril 2013*: Mês com temperaturas normais e precipitação acima da média.

Temperaturas: anomalia entre os -0.2ºC e os +0.3ºC

Precipitação: 40 mm e os 70 mm

*Maio 2013*: Mês com  temperaturas acima do normal  e precipitação na média ou acima da média.

Temperaturas: anomalia entre +0.2ºC e os +0.6ºC

Precipitação: 15 mm e os 25 mm

Mas eu a fazer previsões sazonais é mais as vezes que erro do que aquelas que acerto.


----------



## Aurélio (19 Mar 2013 às 12:00)

Neste momento em Faro estamos com cerca de 100 mm acumulados, mais do que somando Dez/Jan/Fev ...
Quanto ao que toca a Abril, Maio e Junho, eu sinceramente acredito que lá mais para Maio vamos entrar numa situação de NAO +, sendo que a 2ª metade de Abril em especial lá mais para a ultima semana, e depois o mês de Maio acredito que seja bastante quente para a época, em especial no interior sul e sotavento algarvio.
Em relação ao Verão já há alguns anos que não é muito quente, a atendendo a que tivemos um Inverno normal, e uma Primavera que começa mais fresca que o normal penso eu, então presumindo que a NAO volte a ficar positiva acredito numa vasto campo anticiclónico cobrindo toda esta região da PI ..
Assim sendo acredito num Verão quente e prolongado até meados de Outubro, bem como uma Primavera quente na 2ª metade e algo instavel, em especial na 1ª metade.

Recordo que faz 10 anos que tivemos um Verão escaldante e eu pessoalmente acredito em periodos de retornos mais ou menos certos !
Se não for este ano será no próximo certamente !


----------



## blade (19 Mar 2013 às 12:13)

2003 não foi muito quente x) nem senti

Este ano está a ficar parecido com 2010 

O que sei é que antes de abril não vai mudar


----------



## irpsit (19 Mar 2013 às 22:05)

Aqui na Islândia está um grande bloqueio.

Todo o inverno houve pressões bastante baixas (bem mais do que o normal, com pressões a chegar aos 940mb várias vezes), uma NAO positiva forte. Além disso, a anomalia térmica era bastante elevada e muito mais precipitação (sob a forma de chuva) do que normal.

Agora estámos com uma situação mais NAO negativa. Portanto, a manter-se, creio que isto criará situações potenciais para secas e vagas de calor extremo para o verão (em Portugal e Europa ocidental).

A questão é para onde a jet stream irá. Será que estará bloqueada totalmente? Será que passará mais vezes a norte? Ou será que mais vezes sob Portugal?


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Mar 2013 às 18:00)

Isto que vou dizer não se baseia em nenhum modelo  mas tenho um feeling que esta primavera vai ter precipitação acima do normal\muito acima do normal no Litoral Norte e normal \acima do normal no resto do pais a 
exceptuando o algarve que penso que poderá ter precipitação abaixo do normal... A temperaturas devem ser normais


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Mar 2013 às 19:57)

A actualização do ECM a nível sazonal, parece-me que vamos ter uma Primavera dentro da média quer na temperatura quer na precipitação. Para o Verão, parece-me uma tendência clara para a nortada, visto que a maior anomalia na temperatura é no Sotavento Algarvio, ao nível da precipitação vai ser seco no Norte e Centro e dentro da média no Sul, já em Setembro parece que vai haver uma cut-off já que a precipitação é acima da média. 

http://www.ilmeteo.it/portale/meteo-stagionali


----------



## Aurélio (21 Mar 2013 às 20:10)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A actualização do ECM a nível sazonal, parece-me que vamos ter uma Primavera dentro da média quer na temperatura quer na precipitação. Para o Verão, parece-me uma tendência clara para a nortada, visto que a maior anomalia na temperatura é no Sotavento Algarvio, ao nível da precipitação vai ser seco no Norte e Centro e dentro da média no Sul, já em Setembro parece que vai haver uma cut-off já que a precipitação é acima da média.
> 
> http://www.ilmeteo.it/portale/meteo-stagionali



Sabes o que eu vejo nesse modelo ..... Vejo 2003, lembras-te?
E eu pessoalmente acredito em ciclos de 10 anos, em termos de periodos de retorno de dinâmica atmosférica ...
Eu pessoalmente acho que o Verão será escaldante em especial no interior centro e sul !


----------



## Maria Papoila (1 Abr 2013 às 11:48)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Para o Verão ... tendência clara para a nortada...



Já não é o primeiro a falar em nortada para o Verão. Como passo os Verões na Ericeira imaginam certamente como aquele vento teimoso de norte pode estragar férias. É claro que não espero um Verão como o do ano passado pois foi caso bastante raro mas daí a não poder abrir as portas para as varandas ...
Bom, aquela nortada a soprar sem parar não apetece. Certo é que nos últimos anos quando se tem falado de Verões quentes ali pela Ericeira chove e está céu encoberto. O padrão da normalidade não se aplica àquele microclima ericeirence ou então é mesmo aquele assunto da teoria do caos e ... podem haver vários resultados. Continuem com as previsões por favor. Estarei atenta.


----------



## camrov8 (1 Abr 2013 às 19:35)

Verão já estão a falar do Verão mais de quinze dias e é foturulogia prever o para meses. Já agora nortadas são certas como certas como a noite e o dia


----------



## GabKoost (2 Abr 2013 às 06:32)

Pois eu, desde que sou pessoa, nunca vi um ano sem Nortada!


----------



## Maria Papoila (2 Abr 2013 às 09:47)

camrov8 disse:


> ...já estão a falar do Verão ... é foturulogia



Futurologia? Na minha modesta opinião emitir um parecer sob forma de previsão baseado em documentação cientifica como esses mapas, cartas sinopticas entre outros dados recolhidos, não é futurologia. Estamos em Abril. Acho que é altura de previsões.
Quanto à Nortada, refiro-me a um vento na Ericeira com intensidade e duração por forma a não te deixar abrir chapéu de sol na varanda nem sequer abrir as portas durante semanas e semanas. Esta é a Nortada que ali sopra em certos anos. Não é que eu queira torrar - aí passava as férias em Marrocos (ou no Algarve). Aquele vento que só os windsurfers apreciam deixa-me nervosa a ponto de dar vontade de tomar um calmante. Espero que não seja esta a (intensa) nortada que se prevê aqui


----------



## David sf (28 Abr 2013 às 11:45)

De momento, quase todos os modelos sazonais minimamente credíveis apontam para um final de primavera/ início de verão frescos na Península Ibérica e sem sinal ao nível da precipitação.

ECMWF:






UKMO:






MeteoFrance:






CPC:






JMA:






Teste de consistência, um ensemble de variadíssimos modelos sazonais:






Nota-se, pela anomalia do Z500 e da pressão atmosférica, que a tendência é para a presença do anticiclone dos Açores um pouco a norte da sua posição natural, colocando-se um pouco a sul da Islândia. Assim sendo, e em consonância com a previsão de temperatura abaixo da normal, o fluxo dominante em Portugal continental deverá ser de norte, situando-se um cavado na Europa Ocidental, com uma dorsal na Europa Central e de Leste.


----------



## Agreste (28 Abr 2013 às 12:49)

Se as altas do Açores ficam ancoradas mais a norte não sei se funcionará o habitual regime de nortada no mês de julho que tanto afecta os dias de praia.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Abr 2013 às 13:13)

Agreste disse:


> Se as altas do Açores ficam ancoradas mais a norte não sei se funcionará o habitual regime de nortada no mês de julho que tanto afecta os dias de praia.



2003 faz 10 anos, nortada a norte e mais fresco e bem quente aqui mais a sul !


----------



## David sf (14 Mai 2013 às 21:23)

Actualização do ECMWF, continua a apontar para verão pouco quente no litoral:


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mai 2013 às 00:16)

David sf disse:


> Actualização do ECMWF, continua a apontar para verão pouco quente no litoral:



Ou seja,forte nortada?


----------



## stormy (15 Mai 2013 às 12:01)

lol David, se no litoral o Verão já costuma ser fresco, com anomalias de -1ºC seria mesmo frio...


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Mai 2013 às 12:49)

O mapa tem ali um pontinho acima da média a sul de Faro/Olhão, se houver nortada como indica a previsão, aqui prevê-se um Verão quentinho tal como o Verão do ano passado. 

Curioso, é a anomalia positiva da precipitação na Madeira, será que essa anomalia positiva tem haver com sistemas tropicais?


----------



## Vince (16 Mai 2013 às 19:05)

O multimodelo EUROSIP para o Verão.


----------



## stormy (16 Mai 2013 às 21:57)

Com base nas anomalias da temp. tentei esboçar a sinóptica...






Penso que seja +- adequado, salienta-se o bloqueio no Atlantico N.

Também a ideia de cavado na Europa parece razoavelmente consistente.

De momento penso que a única complicação tem a ver com a posição exata do cavado na Europa...tendo ideia que as condições parecem favoráveis a muita actividade tropical, essencialmente na MDR ( algo também vincado pelas entidades oficiais), pode ocorrer que a alta subtropical afaste o cavado Europeu mais para leste.

Se o cavado vai para leste, há hipóteses de que o Verão possa ser bem quente, se o cavado se mantem onde está, poderemos ter um Verão mais fresco.


----------



## Sunrise (16 Mai 2013 às 22:08)

stormy disse:


> Com base nas anomalias da temp. tentei esboçar a sinóptica...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neste momento a probabilidade de termos um Verão fresco é maior do que termos um Verão quente,mas será possível o cavado da Europa se afastar para leste?Qual a probabilidade de isto acontecer e mudar completamente as previsões actuais?Eu sei que é um pouco redutor falar em probabilidade mas pode ser um indicativo.


----------



## stormy (16 Mai 2013 às 23:26)

Há possibilidade, sim,  Sunrise.

E há que ter em conta que as previsões Sazonais teem uma boa dose de incerteza...

Digo-te um exemplo, desde há uns anos que na costa oeste dos EUA tínhamos uma predominância de anomalias negativas da temperatura da agua do mar, uma situação que está associada a certos tipos de comportamento da Atmosfera, designada por PDO-.

Desde há cerca de 4 semanas houve uma alteração drástica, as aguas aqueceram devido a um grande anticiclone que permitiu a entrada de mais radiação e ventos fracos que rapidamente alteraram tudo, revertendo o PDO para uma fase positiva.

Estas mudanças são normais, mas repara, se isto se mantiver assim, os modelos que foram iniciados com dados referentes ao PDO- estarão todos potencialmente errados...se o PDO se mantiver positivo e não regressar á fase negativa que tem predominado nos últimos anos ( creio que 2-4 anos) poderão haver desde logo algumas alterações face aos últimos verões numa escala pelo menos ao nível do hemisfério norte.

Isto é um exemplo entre tantos, de que é muito complicado fazer previsões..por vezes há mudanças rápidas que simplesmente não entram na equação ou não foram tidas em consideração.


----------



## Sunrise (17 Mai 2013 às 00:18)

Para ser sincero o que me ocorre neste momento pela cabeça é que a atmosfera acaba por mais tarde ou mais cedo encontrar um mecanismo de compensação,ou seja,por exemplo em 2011 tivemos um verão anormal que se estendeu ate Outubro,talvez este ano seja o ano de "equilibrar" se é que me faço entender.Posso até estar a dizer alguma barbaridade mas acredito que aconteça de uma forma não tão simples.
Ja agora esclarece.me uma dúvida sff,nas previsões a longo prazo que o IPMA faz por trimestres e que neste momento apresenta previsões ate Setembro,qual o grau de fiabilidade?


----------



## stormy (17 Mai 2013 às 11:38)

Sunrise disse:


> Para ser sincero o que me ocorre neste momento pela cabeça é que a atmosfera acaba por mais tarde ou mais cedo encontrar um mecanismo de compensação,ou seja,por exemplo em 2011 tivemos um verão anormal que se estendeu ate Outubro,talvez este ano seja o ano de "equilibrar" se é que me faço entender.Posso até estar a dizer alguma barbaridade mas acredito que aconteça de uma forma não tão simples.
> Ja agora esclarece.me uma dúvida sff,nas previsões a longo prazo que o IPMA faz por trimestres e que neste momento apresenta previsões ate Setembro,qual o grau de fiabilidade?



O IPMA baseia-se no ECMWF e talvez tambem no EUROSIP ( do qual o WCMWF é membro), portanto, o grau de fiabilidade é parecido com o da carta acima colocada pelo Vince...e não é lá muito alto.

Para teres ideia, qualquer pessoa com noções mais ou menos basicas de dinamica atmosferica, teleconexões...consegue fazer previsões a alguns meses com um grau de fiabilidade até bastante proximo ao dos modelos


----------



## Sunrise (17 Mai 2013 às 13:38)

stormy disse:


> O IPMA baseia-se no ECMWF e talvez tambem no EUROSIP ( do qual o WCMWF é membro), portanto, o grau de fiabilidade é parecido com o da carta acima colocada pelo Vince...e não é lá muito alto.
> 
> Para teres ideia, qualquer pessoa com noções mais ou menos basicas de dinamica atmosferica, teleconexões...consegue fazer previsões a alguns meses com um grau de fiabilidade até bastante proximo ao dos modelos



Pois,acredito que sim.Aqui há umas semanas atrás um user daqui,creio se não estou em erro o Aurélio,referiu que achava que o próximo verão poderia ser como o de 2003 em que se atingiram recordes de Tmáx por toda a Europa,achas que ainda existem condições favoráveis a que tal aconteça ou se estivesse para acontecer nesta altura(Maio) já exisitiam indicadores?Desculpa lá ser uma melga,mas gosto de saber e tirar duvidas.


----------



## stormy (17 Mai 2013 às 16:20)

Sunrise disse:


> Pois,acredito que sim.Aqui há umas semanas atrás um user daqui,creio se não estou em erro o Aurélio,referiu que achava que o próximo verão poderia ser como o de 2003 em que se atingiram recordes de Tmáx por toda a Europa,achas que ainda existem condições favoráveis a que tal aconteça ou se estivesse para acontecer nesta altura(Maio) já exisitiam indicadores?Desculpa lá ser uma melga,mas gosto de saber e tirar duvidas.



Estamos no limite, segundo os modelos e as varias teleconexões, tudo aponta para que haja um cavado na Europa, com anticiclones fortes que do lado Asiático quer no Atlantico-Africa, e também algum bloqueio no Atlantico norte.

Se o cavdo avançar mais para leste, cai-nos em cima o Anticiclone, embora a situação de bloqueio no Atlantico norte possa significar que volta e meia chegue uma ou outra perturbação (trazendo as chamadas trovoadas de verão)....se por outro lado o cavado estiver mais a oeste, teríamos um ano de nortadas mais fortes e temperaturas menos elevadas.


----------



## blade (18 Mai 2013 às 09:58)

estive a ver umas previsões que apontam para temperaturas
 a rondar os 35ºc no final de maio inicio de junho
Será que isto vai acontecer?


----------



## Goku (18 Mai 2013 às 23:38)

blade disse:


> estive a ver umas previsões que apontam para temperaturas
> a rondar os 35ºc no final de maio inicio de junho
> Será que isto vai acontecer?



Espero bem que isso não aconteça.


----------



## blade (19 Mai 2013 às 18:29)

Segundo as previsões + recentes
o próximo fim de semana vai ser o + quente
até agora


----------



## camrov8 (19 Mai 2013 às 21:06)

Goku disse:


> Espero bem que isso não aconteça.



porque é o mes do verão este frio é que veio fora de tempo


----------



## Goku (19 Mai 2013 às 21:11)

blade disse:


> Segundo as previsões + recentes
> o próximo fim de semana vai ser o + quente
> até agora



Tive a ver as temperaturas máximas no site IMPA e não são nada de espanto.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Mai 2013 às 15:37)

O site italiano já actualizou e a nortada parece que reinar este Verão. Com uma ligeira anomalia negativa junto ao litoral oeste. Já em termos de precipitação, é o pior cenário que podia mostrar o modelo, precipitação inferior a 50% em relação à média no Outono climatológico (SON), muito mau mesmo 6 meses de completa secura no sul.  Um ano hidrológico que foi igual ao ano passado e o próximo já os modelos mostram que vem aí mais uma seca tá bonito tá.


----------



## trovoadas (20 Mai 2013 às 22:25)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O site italiano já actualizou e a nortada parece que reinar este Verão. Com uma ligeira anomalia negativa junto ao litoral oeste. Já em termos de precipitação, é o pior cenário que podia mostrar o modelo, precipitação inferior a 50% em relação à média no Outono climatológico (SON), muito mau mesmo 6 meses de completa secura no sul.  Um ano hidrológico que foi igual ao ano passado e o próximo já os modelos mostram que vem aí mais uma seca tá bonito tá.



Não vou afirmar que teremos seca nesse período de Outono até porque todos sabemos o que a casa gasta em relação a estas previsões sazonais com 2 estações de avanço. Empiricamente acho que o normal seria termos este ano um Setembro activo como já não temos há uns anos até porque a "torneira fechou" muito cedo esta Primavera. Neste momento a possibilidade de termos 6 meses secos no sul não é completamente descabida mas daí a termos o Outono seco...acho que seria mau de mais. Isto é melhor levar um dia de cada vez


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mai 2013 às 11:46)

*Avizinha-se o pior verão dos últimos 200 anos*


> Segundo o canal francês ‘Météo', o calor só vai chegar nos meses de Setembro e Outubro à Europa Ocidental, Portugal incluído.
> 
> Se as previsões do canal francês ‘Météo' se cumprirem, a Europa Ocidental - Portugal incluído - vai ter um dos verões mais frios dos últimos 200 anos. O canal de meteorologia assegura que há 70% de probabilidades de não existir verão este ano, sendo que o calor só deverá aparecer nos meses de setembro e outubro.
> 
> ...



Vamos lá ver se não vai dar flop, embora quase de certeza que sim, isto não deverá ser levado à letra pois seria algo extremamente radical a vir a acontecer, embora na meteorologia não existam impossíveis apenas probabilidades. Mas este estilo de previsão está no mesmo patamar daquelas que anunciavam que iríamos ter o verão mais quente dos últimos 100 anos ou o que fosse.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Mai 2013 às 11:57)

Sinceramente duvido que se concretize, acredito que possamos ter um Verão ligeiramente abaixo do nornal


----------



## blade (28 Mai 2013 às 13:53)

lol há um ano desse tipo em 1984 em que maio foi frio e o dia +quente foi em setembro com 38ºc em lisboa.
Mas isso de não ter verão em portugal é estupido é impossivel escapar dias acima dos 30ºc em portugal em junho julho e agosto. E nesse momento viram as tão bem conhecidas teorias de aqueçimento global (=. 
Na namíbia as agúas são muito frias mesmo assim está lá calor mesmo de inverno.


----------



## Kispo (28 Mai 2013 às 14:05)

este ciclo solar está muito fraquinho.... resta saber a verdadeira relação com o nosso clima.
O meu avatar começa a fazer algum sentido


----------



## AnDré (28 Mai 2013 às 14:26)

Nos últimos anos praticamente todos os verões acabaram com uma anomalia positiva das temperaturas (verões quentes).
No ano passado, se não estou em erro, o verão (JJA) terminou com uma anomalia de 0,0ºC. Ou seja, foi um verão na média.

Não sei que anomalia teve esse ano de 1816 em Portugal. Ninguém sabe...
Mas sabemos que em 1977 tivemos um verão "frio". Pelo menos o mais frio, ao nível de temperaturas máximas, desde 1931.

Será que 2013 terá uma anomalia tão grande como a de 1977?

O gráfico:


----------



## Vince (28 Mai 2013 às 14:30)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Avizinha-se o pior verão dos últimos 200 anos*



Jornalismo tabloide.


----------



## amando96 (28 Mai 2013 às 15:38)

O que ganham eles com notícias dessas? shares e comentários no facebook, parece que iphones e likes vão ser a moeda de troca do futuro.


----------



## Sanxito (28 Mai 2013 às 15:58)

amando96 disse:


> O que ganham eles com notícias dessas? shares e comentários no facebook, parece que iphones e likes vão ser a moeda de troca do futuro.



Eu penso que querem um pouco de mediatismo, nada mais do que isso. Afinal de que mais lhes poderá servir esta noticia?! Enfim...


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Mai 2013 às 16:09)

Não digo o mais frio, mas que as previsões sazonais do ECMWF apontam para uma anomalia negativa durante o Verão no litoral oeste está lá e que Setembro e Outubro serão meses com anomalia positiva também está lá, agora dizer que vai ser o mais frio dos últimos 200 anos ninguém sabe dizer se vai ser verdade ou não. A confirmar-se até era engraçado e a notícia de 1 de Abril que saiu na Visão que na altura disseram que era mentira passava a ser verdade.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Mai 2013 às 18:44)

> *Verão 2013, esclarecimento*
> 
> 2013-05-28 (IPMA)
> 
> ...



http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/newsdetail.html?f=/pt/media/noticias/textos/verao2013.news.html


----------



## Gerofil (28 Mai 2013 às 19:34)

Quem afirma que o inverno está a prolongar-se pela primavera devia também explicar porque* em meados de Maio registaram-se quase 30 ºC perto do Circulo Polar Árctico (Noruega, Suécia e Finlândia) ou temperaturas bastante acima dos 30 ºC no leste da Europa*.



Gerofil disse:


> *Estação russa polar evacuada de urgência por causa do degelo*
> 
> A Rússia decidiu evacuar com urgência a estação científica russa localizada no Pólo Norte, devido aos níveis anormais de degelo verificados naquela região, divulgou hoje o governo de Moscovo. O ministro dos Recursos Naturais e da Ecologia russo, Serguei Donskoi, ordenou "o desenvolvimento em três dias de um plano de evacuação da estação polar científica Severny Polious 40", onde trabalham atualmente 16 pessoas, segundo um comunicado oficial.
> A decisão está relacionada com "o desenvolvimento anormal dos processos naturais na bacia do Ártico, que resultou na destruição dos glaciares em redor da estação", indica-se na mesma nota informativa.
> ...



19 de Maio ...



Gerofil disse:


> Sábado, com* 28 ºC *no interior da *Noruega*, já bastante próximo do Círculo Polar Arctico; 26 ºC em várias zonas da Suécia e da Finlândia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## irpsit (28 Mai 2013 às 19:35)

Este ano aqui na Islândia o inverno foi um dos mais quentes em muitas décadas, e a primavera tem sido uma das mais frias também em muitos anos. Os últimos verões foram contudo sistematicamente dos mais quentes em vários séculos.

Não sei como será este verão, mas parece que aqui há tendência neste final de Primavera de o tempo ser notoriamente mais frio e húmido do que o ano passado


----------



## LuisFilipe (28 Mai 2013 às 21:18)

a previsao sazonal coloca a nortada habitual que predomina na nossa costa durante o verão?


----------



## joocean (28 Mai 2013 às 22:11)

Alguém sabe qual tem sido o grau de acerto destas previsões de longo prazo? ou não tem havido controle de qualidade!


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Mai 2013 às 23:06)

joocean disse:


> Alguém sabe qual tem sido o grau de acerto destas previsões de longo prazo? ou não tem havido controle de qualidade!



A opinião que tenho é que as previsões sazonais não erram assim tanto, nos últimos anos não tem previsto grande calor e os Verões não têem sido muito quentes, em 2010 os modelos previam um verão bastante quente e assim foi, como podes ver, no gráfico que o membro "André" colocou uns posts mais atrás. Aliás, as previsões mensais do IPMA indicam até 16 de Junho, temperaturas abaixo da média no litoral oeste, e essa parece ser a situação padrão do Verão 2013, tendo por base as previsões sazonais do ECM.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Mai 2013 às 00:19)

ARTIGO ORIGINAL

*Météo 2013 : une année sans été ?*

France

Dernière modification le dimanche 26 mai 2013 à 10h05


*Alors que le printemps est d’ores et déjà considéré comme l’un des plus frais et des plus maussades de ces 30 dernières années en France, l’actualisation de nos prévisions saisonnières laisse peu d’espoir d’avoir un été digne de ce nom. Le spectre d’une « année sans été » semble plausible sur l’Europe de l’ouest.*
Après avoir connu un hiver froid et long, l’Europe de l’ouest s’apprête t’elle à subir un été frais et humide ? il semblerait désormais que ce soit un scénario probable à 70%, y compris sur la France, particulièrement défavorisée depuis le début du printemps. L’élaboration de nos prévisions saisonnières est basée notamment sur l’analyse des principaux modèles numériques (européen et américain en particulier), dont les résultats ne sont pas optimistes : certains calculs envisagent la persistance d’une anomalie froide pendant les 3 mois de l’été (Juin, Juillet, Août) conjuguée à des précipitations excédentaires. Certes, il s’agit d’une moyenne trimestrielle qui ne permet pas de mettre en évidence quelques pics de chaleur ponctuels – normaux en cette saison -, mais la tendance qui se dégage serait celle d’un été pourri sur notre pays.
*Des statistiques qui ne jouent pas en notre faveur - *Ces données numériques sont également comparées à une analyse statistique afin d’apporter une meilleure fiabilité à ces prévisions : en regardant ce qui s’est passé lors des années où les printemps étaient maussades, on constate qu’à plus de 80%, ils étaient suivis d’été frais et humides. Dans les années 1960 puis à nouveau dans la décennie 2000, aucun printemps « pourri » n’a été suivi d’un réel bel été. Dans les décennies 1970, 80 et 90, on trouve trois exceptions notables : 1975, 1983 et 1995, où les étés furent très chauds mais aussi orageux. Seule l’année 1983 est l’exception qui confirme la règle, avec un mois comparable à celui que nous connaissons, suivi d’un mois de juillet caniculaire.
*Des mers trop froides, un anticyclone trop loin - *Outre ces statistiques, qui ne présagent pas forcément du résultat, le contexte climatique actuel conforte néanmoins cette hypothèse d’un été frais sur la France : les températures de l’Atlantique, de la Manche, de la Mer du Nord et de la Méditerranée restent nettement plus froides que les normales, ce qui entretient un potentiel d’air froid autour de l’Europe de l’ouest. Compte-tenu de l’ampleur de ce déficit (parfois proche de –5° pour la Manche et la mer du Nord), il est peu probable que le retard soit rattrapé lors des prochaines semaines, ce qui repousse d’autant plus la possibilité de l’installation de la chaleur. C’est pourquoi la façade occidentale du continent semble la plus mal lotie, y compris la péninsule ibérique, alors que la chaleur aura tendance à remonter davantage vers l’Europe de l’est et la Russie.
Autre facteur limitatif de la chaleur durable: l’humidité. De nombreuses études climatiques ont démontré qu’une forte humidité des sols du pourtour méditerranéen annihilait le risque de canicule sur l’Europe ; en effet, la survenance d’une vague de chaleur aboutirait alors à une forte évaporation, et donc à la formation d’orages qui mettraient rapidement fin à cette vague de chaleur. On peut donc s’attendre à quelques pics de chaleur (quelques vagues de chaleur ponctuelles sont possibles), tournant rapidement à l’orage. Là aussi, on note quelques exceptions : en 2006 et en 2009, la France a connu des épisodes caniculaires (surtout dans le sud) alors que les précipitations hivernales et printanières avaient été soutenues sur les pays riverains de la Méditerranée.
*Une année sans été ? - *La conjonction d’un hiver long et tardif ayant entraîné un refroidissement des eaux des mers et une activité solaire devenue bien faible depuis plusieurs mois peut avoir une conséquence directe sur la météo de notre été : certains calculs envisagent une anomalie de –2° à –3° sur la France avec des cumuls pluviométriques deux fois supérieurs à la normale. Ce scénario nous paraît cependant assez extrême : nous optons donc pour un été restant maussade, ponctué de coups de chaleur de peu de durée suivis d’orages violents. L’on pourrait observer néanmoins une certaine amélioration globale avec un retour à la normale en fin de saison (fin août et septembre), avec un gommage progressive de l’anomalie froide.
C’est en septembre et octobre qu’il pourrait donc faire le plus beau et le plus chaud sur notre pays…
Dans le cadre de la réactualisation mensuelle habituelle, la prévision saisonnière sera mise à jour le dimanche 9 juin.

Fonte: Actualité Météo


----------



## Mikovski (29 Mai 2013 às 01:12)

Nem no inverno me lembro de ver a água do mar a 13ºC, segundo mostra o IPMA. Mas isto já indica temperaturas baixas.

Por acaso pensei que este ano fosse ser mais quente porque com a movimentação das placas tectónicas e a atividade de alguns vulcões marítimos como o de El Hierro pudessem aquecer o Atlantico, mas de correntes marítimas não percebo quase nada.

Dizem que os invernos mais frios foram antecedidos por erupções vulcânicas, o que também houve este ano, mas teoricamente só as sentiríamos para o ano que vem. 

Falo sem conhecimento de causa, apenas me interesso por metereologia e mudanças climáticas.

Nota para o fraco verão do ano passado em contraste com anos no inicio deste seculo em que não se podia dormir com o calor!


----------



## Iceberg (29 Mai 2013 às 09:16)

Meus Amigos,

Estamos todos muito influenciados pela «anormalidade» que foram os últimos anos, praticamente desde o início da década de 90, em que sucessivos anos quentes, com alguns Verões muito tórridos, alguns Invernos mais amenos, e sobretudo Primevaras muito antecipadas (Marços muito quentes  e secos) e início de Outonos quentes.

Mas recordo-me na minha infância, de ser mais frequente nevar a cotas relativamente baixas, de intensas geadas no interior do país, e por vezes no litoral, dos persistentes nevoeiros gelados no nordeste transmontano, de Primaveras chuvosas e frescas (incluindo as trovoadas de Maio), e de Verões muito suportáveis no litoral (com nortadas e nevoeiros constantes) e normais no interior.

Os últimos vinte anos foram muito específicos, e eu testemunhei bem essa alteração.

Neste momento assistimos a importantes alterações no Ártico, que penso vir a ser o principal motor da próxima fase climática, em conunto com ciclos solares mais débeis, provocando na minha opinião anos mais frios em latitudes médias como a nossa. 

Fases de arrefecimento são sempre precedidas por fases de intenso aquecimento, e na minha opinião a próxima glaciação é inevitável, mesmo com a atual influência humana sobre o clima. Logicamente nunca numa escala humana perceptível, mas na minha perspectiva quando daqui a milhares de anos se estudar a nossa atual época, esta será caracterizada como o início da glaciação, com variabilidade climática muito acentuada, como se tem verificado nos últimos mil anos e ainda mais intensamente no último século.

Caso estes dias de Maio fossem de temperaturas acima de 30º e o ano novamente muito quente, não mudaria a minha opinião, para que conste, e para não ser acusado de ser um profeta da glaciação apenas devido a uns meros dias frescos de Maio.

É simplesmente a minha opinião há muitos anos. Estamos a aquecer para congelar.

Cumprimentos a todos.


----------



## Aurélio (29 Mai 2013 às 09:39)

Gerofil disse:


> ARTIGO ORIGINAL
> 
> *Météo 2013 : une année sans été ?*
> 
> ...



Depois de meter o artigo no "Google Translater" em nenhum momento li nada que falasse em ano sem Verão na Peninsula Ibérica, nem o Verão mais frio dos ultimos 200 anos, falam si, apenas no estado actual das temperaturas, o prolongamento do Inverno na Europa Central sobretudo, as águas do mar bem mais frias, e o aumento da humidade ou maior humidade em torno do Mediterrâneo que sempre que haja uma onda de calor terá tendência a existir uma tempestade logo a seguir devido ao efeito da evotranspiração. 
Como eu já suspeitava a noticia foi redimensionada para vender jornais !

Jornalismo de século XXI !


----------



## Aurélio (29 Mai 2013 às 09:42)

Mikovski disse:


> Nem no inverno me lembro de ver a água do mar a 13ºC, segundo mostra o IPMA. Mas isto já indica temperaturas baixas.
> 
> Por acaso pensei que este ano fosse ser mais quente porque com a movimentação das placas tectónicas e a atividade de alguns vulcões marítimos como o de El Hierro pudessem aquecer o Atlantico, mas de correntes marítimas não percebo quase nada.
> 
> ...



A parte dos Vulcões tem a ver com as grandes erupções vulcânicas que possam ser capacidade de tapar a visibilidade num grande hemisfério, e devido ao efeito de as particulas poderem ser um tampão á entrada da radiação solar. Esse é o efeito mais conhecido penso eu !


----------



## Aurélio (29 Mai 2013 às 09:44)

Iceberg disse:


> Meus Amigos,
> 
> Estamos todos muito influenciados pela «anormalidade» que foram os últimos anos, praticamente desde o início da década de 90, em que sucessivos anos quentes, com alguns Verões muito tórridos, alguns Invernos mais amenos, e sobretudo Primevaras muito antecipadas (Marços muito quentes  e secos) e início de Outonos quentes.
> 
> ...



A Natureza procura sempre o seu estado de Equilibrio a menos que nós o consigamos evitar. É como o ciclo da água !


----------



## Vince (29 Mai 2013 às 15:04)

Já se percebeu que este ano as previsões sazonais para o Verão se transformaram numa enorme palhaçada mediática. Está a ser difícil decidir sobre quem diz os maiores disparates.


----------



## Agreste (29 Mai 2013 às 17:55)

Calor pré-moções na Índia com centenas de mortos - checked...

Primeiras tempestades tropicais no pacífico oriental, #Barbara - checked...

Cheias no sul da China à medida que as chuvas da monção sobem para latitudes mais altas - checked...

Tornados vigorosos nos States - checked...

O tempo no hemisfério norte está normal. Os mecanismos mais importantes estão a funcionar.


----------



## Agreste (29 Mai 2013 às 18:12)

Mas sempre podemos voltar ao El Niño de 1997-1998 onde eu vi chover granizo no mês de junho em Faro no Algarve e em Monchique ainda apanhei alguns dias de geada em Julho.


----------



## AlexS (29 Mai 2013 às 18:34)

> Mas sabemos que em 1977 tivemos um verão "frio". Pelo menos o mais frio, ao nível de temperaturas máximas, desde 1931.
> 
> Será que 2013 terá uma anomalia tão grande como a de 1977?



Qual é a fiabilidade/erro da medição das temperaturas entre os anos 1931,1977 e no presente?


----------



## stormy (29 Mai 2013 às 19:04)

AlexS disse:


> Qual é a fiabilidade/erro da medição das temperaturas entre os anos 1931,1977 e no presente?



Os instrumentos na altura não eram digitais, mas eram bons, com margens de erro pouco significativas.
O maior problema, que ainda se hoje põe, é o da relevância dos dados devido á cobertura de estações....antigamente havia menos estações, e hoje temos os problemas da contaminação por proximidade a cidades ou questões como a escolha dos locais onde as colocas e o quão esses locais são representativos das regiões em observação.


----------



## David sf (29 Mai 2013 às 22:02)

Previsão da anomalia do geopotencial para o verão, EUROSIP:







Não sou grande apreciador do EUROSIP, é a conjugação de 3 modelos diferentes, o que origina uma grande área a branco (sem sinal significativo), resultante da grande dispersão de previsões.

O UKMO está algo semelhante, o mapa é mais colorido e dá para se perceber melhor a distribuição das anomalias:






Nota-se a anomalia positiva na costa leste americana e no Mar do Norte. A cumprir-se esta previsão, certamente que o verão seria mais fresco que o habitual (mas haveria verão, nada a ver com os alarmismos que têm enchido a imprensa).

Já a Accuweather, aposta num verão mais quente que o habitual:


----------



## Gerofil (29 Mai 2013 às 22:56)

Mais ... agora também do IRI Seasonal Climate Forecasts (Modelo de temperaturas):






Fonte: http://portal.iri.columbia.edu/portal/server.pt?open=512&objID=944&PageID=7868&mode=2&cached=false


----------



## joocean (1 Jun 2013 às 19:21)

stormy disse:


> Os instrumentos na altura não eram digitais, mas eram bons, com margens de erro pouco significativas.
> O maior problema, que ainda se hoje põe, é o da relevância dos dados devido á cobertura de estações....antigamente havia menos estações, e hoje temos os problemas da contaminação por proximidade a cidades ou questões como a escolha dos locais onde as colocas e o quão esses locais são representativos das regiões em observação.



Esta é uma questão muito interessante e o problema é que os modelos de previsão nas ultimas décadas podem estar a ser "alimentados" por dados de estações com que representatividade?!


----------



## stormy (1 Jun 2013 às 21:22)

joocean disse:


> Esta é uma questão muito interessante e o problema é que os modelos de previsão nas ultimas décadas podem estar a ser "alimentados" por dados de estações com que representatividade?!



Os modelos são alimentados pelas estações synop ( dados de superficie) e pelas sondagens ( dados em altura).

O problema da representatividade não se coloca no que toca ás sondagens, mas em relação ás synop a situação é bem diferente....tens estações synop hoje em dia que estão em áreas de plena cidade ( Lisboa GC p ex) que transmitem dados que podem estar a ser manipulados pela actividade humana.

Mesmo entidades como o IPCC não fazem ideia até que ponto as estações estão a medir dados inteiramente fidedignos ou não...

Por outro lado, tens estações não synop, como Alcácer do Sal, Aljezur, Pinhão, etc que apesar de não entrarem com dados para os sistemas de modelação numérica, contam para as analises climáticas do IPMA, e essas estações nem sempre estão em condições...ou por falta de manutenção, ou mesmo por se encontrarem em posições que não reflectem o ambiente médio das regiões inseridas ( por exemplo em fundos de vale, perto de casas, no meio de matos...).

É complicado...até porque seria útil para o IPMA ter uma boa rede que eles pudessem usar para correr os modelos de mesoescala deles...o ALADIN por exemplo, que é um modelo muito bom, que poderia ser melhorado quem sabe..

Quanto ás previsões sazonais, temos estas incertezas, mas não só..há muitos outros factores que geram incerteza...como correr modelos a 6 meses ocupa muito espaço computacional tens muitas vezes modelos menos precisos ao nível da física/dinâmica, que assentam mais em condições probabilísticas...etc 

Eu na minha modesta opinião, de momento, confio mais em previsões feitas por pessoas/entidades ( com algumas pitadas de analise de modelos) do que naquelas feitas 100% com modelos...tipo copy paste...


----------



## AlexS (1 Jun 2013 às 21:49)

Obrigado pela resposta Stormy. Mas diferenças de 0.X graus não se tornam dificéis de discernir? - para não falar de como são medidas as médias, medianas. 
Por exemplo na tua assinatura tens margens de erro 0.5-1.5ºC


----------



## stormy (2 Jun 2013 às 01:18)

AlexS disse:


> Obrigado pela resposta Stormy. Mas diferenças de 0.X graus não se tornam dificéis de discernir? - para não falar de como são medidas as médias, medianas.
> Por exemplo na tua assinatura tens margens de erro 0.5-1.5ºC



As minhas margens de erro são as margens de erro dos sensores Oregon, instalados num abrigo artesanal...os sensores tem até 0.5ºC de margem de erro, e eu acrescentei 1ºC só para cobrir falhas no abrigo e localização...

Nas estações profissionais eles terão os desvios médios da estação, e devem calcular as estatísticas tendo em conta esses desvios...que deverão ser na ordem de umas poucas décimas.

No entanto, para analises exaustivas acerca do clima da terra, usar estações que estão em bolsas de calor urbano podem causar inflacções localizadas de até alguns bons graus...não é só umas décimas..


----------



## Vince (2 Jun 2013 às 07:07)

stormy disse:


> ....antigamente havia menos estações



Hum ? Que disparate!



joocean disse:


> Esta é uma questão muito interessante e o problema é que os modelos de previsão nas ultimas décadas podem estar a ser "alimentados" por dados de estações com que representatividade?!



Os modelos sazonais que habitualmente se fala neste tópico (ECMWF Sys4, CFS, etc) são modelos dinâmicos, nada têm a ver com climatologia.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (2 Jun 2013 às 09:18)

*Re: Re: Previsão Sazonal - Primavera/Verão 2013*



Vince disse:


> Hum ? Que disparate!
> 
> 
> 
> Os modelos sazonais que habitualmente se fala neste tópico (ECMWF Sys4, CFS, etc) são modelos dinâmicos, nada têm a ver com climatologia.



Penso que as estações que o stormy fala são as estações meteorológicas, logo é verdade que haviam menos antigamente


----------



## Vince (2 Jun 2013 às 12:23)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Penso que as estações que o stormy fala são as estações meteorológicas, logo é verdade que haviam menos antigamente



Há muitas décadas atrás havia muito mais estações oficiais do que há hoje. Antes de haver tecnologias como satélites, radares, sondagens, modelos, etc, a meteorologia dependia exclusivamente de observações de superfície, fosse estações em terra, fosse navios. Repara só no que se investia por exemplo em observatórios por cá no passado, eram investimentos enormes, mesmo em países sem grandes recursos como Portugal. Mesmo por cá, julgo que havia mais estações, e em países como os EUA então, nem se fala. Depois dos anos 60/70, penso que sobretudo quando se entrou na era dos satélites meteorológicos, começou a desinvestir-se imenso nas redes de estações, a sua importância para as previsões foi diminuindo, era caro manter grandes redes de estações e respectivos observadores. É provável que nos últimos 10/15 anos essa tendência de diminuição de estações oficiais se tenha invertido, não tenho dados recentes, porque a tecnologia hoje em dia permite automatismos e dados fiáveis sem ter que se gastar muito dinheiro.


----------



## stormy (2 Jun 2013 às 15:41)

Á escala global? Vince, estás a dizer que haviam mais estações á escala global aqui há 30, 40 anos?

Estamos a falar de previsões sazonais, logo, coisas á escala planetária..posso ter induzido em erro ao dar exemplo das estações em PT, ai sim, é possível que tenhas razão, mas á escala global duvido.


----------



## AnDré (2 Jun 2013 às 15:42)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Penso que as estações que o stormy fala são as estações meteorológicas, logo é verdade que haviam menos antigamente



Basta consultares o seguinte site: http://www.snirh.pt/

Só no Minho, o INAG tinha mais estações do que o IPMA tem agora no país inteiro.
Entre estações completas e pluviometros, devemos estar a falar de um número não muito longe do milhar.

Para o periodo de 71-00 existem normais de mais de 500 estações pluviometricas. Entretanto entre 2001 e 2002 a maioria foram abandonadas.
E desde o último ano que não há manutenção de nenhuma delas.

O que se pode ler na página do SNIRH:


> Infelizmente, este serviço viu-se obrigado a suspender, temporariamente, a publicação dos dados meteorológicos a partir do ano hidrológico 2012/13. Esta suspensão relaciona-se com a qualidade dos dados que ficou comprometida, com a ausência da manutenção das estações de monitorização hidro-meteorológicas. Logo que haja condições financeiras e técnicas, será reiniciado a publicação.


----------



## stormy (2 Jun 2013 às 15:47)

Como era a rede aqui há 30 ou 40 anos André? sabes?

Na Europa central e nos EUA o Vince tem razão no que diz, havia um grande investimento em estações.
E cá? para alem do observatório de Lisboa, Coimbra haviam mais quantos?

Quanto á escala global, duvido que na Africa, Asia e América latina houvessem mais...mas posso estar errado, de facto não pensei muito no assunto.


----------



## Vince (2 Jun 2013 às 15:54)

Estações oficiais a nível global, do qual se usam dados para efeitos de climatologia, sim, de 6000 estações a certa altura no passado hoje usam-se dados de apenas 1500. É assunto muito conhecido e debatido a propósito das polémicas do aquecimento global.
É claro que hoje há estações em regiões, por exemplo no hemisfério sul, que não existiam no passado. 
Mas mesmo aí, as coisas não são lineares. Não faço ideia mas se calhar por exemplo falando de Portugal no tempo das colónias, se calhar em Angola ou Moçambique antigamente existiam estações que hoje não existem.


----------



## AnDré (2 Jun 2013 às 16:50)

Vince disse:


> Estações oficiais a nível global, do qual se usam dados para efeitos de climatologia, sim, de 6000 estações a certa altura no passado hoje usam-se dados de apenas 1500. É assunto muito conhecido e debatido a propósito das polémicas do aquecimento global.
> É claro que hoje há estações em regiões, por exemplo no hemisfério sul, que não existiam no passado.
> Mas mesmo aí, as coisas não são lineares. Não faço ideia mas se calhar por exemplo falando de Portugal no tempo das colónias, se calhar em Angola ou Moçambique antigamente existiam estações que hoje não existem.



O wikipédia, na cronologia de Luanda, tem a seguinte informação:



> 1866: Inauguração do Posto Meteorológico, iniciando as observações em 10 de Abril desse ano.



Entre a década de 50 e 70 houve a publicação de uma série de Anuário meteorológico do observatório João Capelo.

Agora, em Angola, a única coisa que vi foi que a página do instituto estará brevemente disponivel. Mas acho que já assim está há uma série de tempo.


----------



## stormy (2 Jun 2013 às 17:15)

Pronto, fiz mal em não ter aprofundado mais o tema...

Haviam até mais estações, e hoje coloca-se o problema da contaminação e da qualidade das observações....os EUA têm agora redes que vão recolhendo informação até de estações amadoras que possuam condições de fiabilidade razoável.

Quanto mais observações melhor, mas impera que as observações sejam de qualidade, mete confusão a quantidade de estações que temos por exemplo no WU com dados absurdos, irreais...completamente inutilizáveis.

E mesmo estações oficiais, muitas têm defeitos ao nível da sua colocação e manutenção..

São questões como estas que poem em causa muitas das estatísticas climatológicas de entidades como o IPCC, e acabam por colocar os cientistas dessas entidades em causa, sem que a culpa seja dele  mas sim dos dados incorrectos.


----------



## joocean (2 Jun 2013 às 19:51)

Julgo que uma das questões que também pode estar associado a esta problemática é a continuidade que se perdeu de muitas estações antigas, estações que foram recolocadas (mudaram de local), embora próximo dos locais anteriores (por vezes) as novas estações podem estar expostas a condições "ligeiramente" distintas. Já para não falar das mudanças de instrumentos clássicos versus automáticos (sensores). È a evolução dos tempos. E andam os modelos assim a ser "alimentados", saiem previsões (como a que foi aqui postada), e consequentemente são feitas comparações com o passado (anomalias) de séries que talvez nem estejam homogeneizadas.


----------



## blade (7 Jun 2013 às 08:11)

Oi

Então e quando vem o sol e o calor?


----------



## james (7 Jun 2013 às 10:58)

blade disse:


> Oi
> 
> Então e quando vem o sol e o calor?



Se calhar quando chegar o verão . . .

Ainda estamos na primavera . . .


----------



## stormy (7 Jun 2013 às 12:12)

james disse:


> Se calhar quando chegar o verão . . .
> 
> Ainda estamos na primavera . . .



Verão astronómico, começa dia 21JUN, Verão climatológico começa a 1JUN, Verão Solar começou a 5MAI, e o trimestre mais quente em boa parte de PT continental começa a 1JUL.

Nenhuma das datas, no entanto, se pode usar para dizer " ah...a partir deste dia vai ficar calor"..porque como todos sabemos a atmosfera é dinâmica e por vezes prega umas partidas

Bom, para já segundo os modelos teremos a partir do dia 10 temperaturas dentro ou acima da média, com possibilidade de uma entrada quente intensa na 2a metade do mês...veremos.

Na minha opinião o período entre meados de Junho e meados de Setembro será um período com possibilidade de ocorrerem anomalias positivas até algo significativas, com bastante calor, as teleconexões levam-me a crer nisso...


----------



## camrov8 (8 Jun 2013 às 19:48)

stormy disse:


> Verão astronómico, começa dia 21JUN, Verão climatológico começa a 1JUN, Verão Solar começou a 5MAI, e o trimestre mais quente em boa parte de PT continental começa a 1JUL.
> 
> Nenhuma das datas, no entanto, se pode usar para dizer " ah...a partir deste dia vai ficar calor"..porque como todos sabemos a atmosfera é dinâmica e por vezes prega umas partidas
> 
> ...



épa pensava que era o solesticio a marcar o inicio, e esse até a hora se sabe


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jun 2013 às 18:41)

*Algumas mensagens foram transferidas deste tópico para o tópico mais apropriado de:*

Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Junho 2013


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jun 2013 às 20:13)

A previsão sazonal do MetOffice para os próximos meses é a seguinte:

*Temperatura*







*Precipitação*






Quanto à previsão para o Outono climático (SON) continua com a tendência para temperatura e precipitação abaixo da média com uma probabilidade elevada.

Amanhã, sai a previsão do ECMWF no site italiano, que não deve ser muito diferente desta.


----------



## Aurélio (19 Jun 2013 às 22:41)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A previsão sazonal do MetOffice para os próximos meses é a seguinte:
> 
> *Temperatura*
> 
> ...



Será mesmo assim, veremos se será realmente assim, como "pinta" este modelo !


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jun 2013 às 20:50)

Previsão do ECMWF:

*Julho/Agosto*






Bem fresquinho que vai estar a coisa no litoral oeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jun 2013 às 21:09)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Previsão do ECMWF:
> 
> Bem fresquinho que vai estar a coisa no litoral oeste.



Estou feito, Verão com nortada bem intensa portanto.


----------



## Aurélio (20 Jun 2013 às 21:57)

Bom parece que se o calor de 40ºC não chega depressa, vamos começar a ter suicídios colectivos. Parece que todos os Verões terão que ser bem quentes senão, senão isto torna-se uma tragédia grega !
Se as previsões se confirmarem a ultima década deste mês terá temperaturas com um desvio pelo menos de +3/4 ºC o que não dará um mês assim tão frio !



> Prepare-se porque o verão quente de que se recorda pode ter tirado «umas férias». Não se admire se os dias frios que tem vivido se prolongarem por este verão ou pelos da próxima década. A ameaça de um verão frio paira desde o final de maio e como que «castigo», o mês de junho está a ser um dos mais frios desde 1971. Esta sexta-feira chega finalmente o verão e a partir da próxima semana a situação promete inverter. Mas fica a questão: até quando?
> 
> A falta do calor de outros tempos em algumas regiões e o subir das temperaturas noutros locais, como foi o caso de Berlim durante esta semana, tem inquietado muitos especialistas em previsões meteorológicas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Norther (20 Jun 2013 às 22:59)

> Os dados já apurados apontam para que o prolongamento do Inverno terá arrefecido o mar e a menor atividade solar dos últimos meses pode incidir diretamente sobre as temperaturas de verão.



E o posicionamento do Anticiclone não é importante? ou estes dois factores fazem com que ele não suba mais de latitude?


----------



## pedrofreak (21 Jun 2013 às 09:36)

> Os dados já apurados apontam para que o prolongamento do Inverno terá arrefecido o mar e a menor atividade solar dos últimos meses pode incidir diretamente sobre as temperaturas de verão.


 Isto sim, poderá ser uma das causas, possivelmente 
quero o meu verão quente este ano,isto não é vida


----------



## miguel (21 Jun 2013 às 11:20)

Quando nos próximos dias chegarmos aos 40ºC e até possivelmente mais já ninguém vai querer saber dessas previsões e desta vez não é calor de pouca dura! Até vejo possivelmente o Julho a iniciar bem quente  interrupções de dias muito quentes sempre foi normal em qualquer verão se não vivíamos constantemente em ondas de calor...


----------



## pedrofreak (21 Jun 2013 às 11:28)

Espero bem que o calor venha e fique  ja chega de frio e mau tempo,ja foi demais este ano


----------



## Goku (21 Jun 2013 às 20:31)

miguel disse:


> Quando nos próximos dias chegarmos aos 40ºC e até possivelmente mais já ninguém vai querer saber dessas previsões e desta vez não é calor de pouca dura! Até vejo possivelmente o Julho a iniciar bem quente  interrupções de dias muito quentes sempre foi normal em qualquer verão se não vivíamos constantemente em ondas de calor...



Se o tempo quente eu se vai iniciar na pr+oxima segunda se mantiver durante algumas semanas já estou a imaginar as pessoas a dizerem que estão fartas de calor e que querem frio.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jun 2013 às 00:28)

Avancei hoje com as minhas previsões para o Verão (Julho a Setembro). Não prevejo que as temperaturas máximas diárias fujam demasiado aos valores normais para o Verão (*talvez* apenas Faro seja um caso à parte, com a média das temperaturas máximas a ficarem muito por baixo dos valores normais).
Preocupa-me mais a evolução da precipitação, já que a tendência aponta para uma *clara diminuição dos valores máximos diários observados* em várias estações meteorológicas, quer de Portugal Continental quer do Arquipélago da Madeira.

RANKING EUROPEU: Tendência climática para o Verão de 2013


----------



## Scan_Ferr (23 Jun 2013 às 05:53)

Vejo aí a minha vila (Maceda)  na tabela da precipitação. Bastante probabilidade de a precipitação ser inferior? Tem chovido razoavelmente aqui, pode ser que os solos aguentem.


----------

